# Brazilian Cherry, anything special to finnish?



## happy_budah (Jan 1, 2008)

got some Brazialian Cherry and am getting ready to assemble and then finish….. the wood is very hard and seems like it may be oily??? do i need to prep the wood? Im planning on useing Waterlox or danish oil. is there a better finnish? all thoughts welcome thanks


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My favorite wood! If you want a really touchable as well as beautiful finish,use the grain filler from Woodcraft followed by 2or3 coats of BLO,then a couple of coats of Renissance wax.You will find it an easy finish to apply and it is basically goof proof.Send me any leftovers you have as it has become too pricy for me.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brazilian cherry will take finish well. Either of the two that you are considering will work just fine with it. As to whether another finish would be better that is largely a personal choice. The waterlox or danish oil will provide a nice finish that will protect the surface of the wood. The finish that Gfadvm describes will work well too but it will provide little surface protection for the wood. The finish that you choose should depend on how the project will be used.

By the way you are right. It is a very hard wood. If memory serves me right I believe that it has twice the Janka hardness of red oak. This is due to the silica (a major component in sand) content present in the wood. It tends to be somewhat brittle but it is a gorgeous wood and developes a beautiful patina when exposed to light.


----------



## happy_budah (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for the input every one, i gotta say i bought the brazilian cherry because it was less expensive ($5/Bd Ft V/S $10) than the "native" cherry and had a nicer grain to it. I am very pleased after planeing it is already silky smooth! ill post some photos after its finnished


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Not really sure where it gets the name Brazilian cherry, Jatoba is *nothing* like "native" cherry at all. It is nice to work with and very hard and heavy, but really not oily at all and will take any finish well.

Looking forward to your finished piece.


----------

